# Excellent Grand Canyon Video



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Yep, its on the bucket list. Nice video.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*Quality Video to watch!*

Good work! That is the best job I have seen covering the full gamut of Grand Canyon experiences in a very short elapsed time. High quality images and the edit work and music addition is outstanding. I never lost interest as the cuts from scene to scene and length of cuts were perfect.


----------



## jsyz (Apr 11, 2007)

No flip in Upset - or any other rapids for that matter - and we had at least one boat that found the bottom of the biggest hole in every rapid on the river. Among the most amazing 21 days of my life. Can't wait to go back and do it again!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for posting that link to the video! That was beautiful and left me with chills!


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Makes me want to be there.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

......and to never leave.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Was on this trip and it was such an amazing one! Awesome people. We had these two pro photogs along who, in addition to being talented, were great to have on the trip. Super talented guys, Tyler Jacobsen and Mike O'neill with Erickson Stock photo out of CA.


----------



## montana_field (Mar 28, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## NWO Whiewater (Apr 27, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

So much coolness in one place. I'm looking forward to my turn someday!


----------



## LochsaIdaho (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes that was indeed a great video. Thanks for sharing. Sept 19th I will be shoving off from Lees... Yay!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are some slick looking boats outfitted by Ceiba Adventures. Thanks to all the folks who were on that trip for making our boats look even better!


----------

